
Exercise During Lock Down - davidabcd
How do I continue physical exercise as we are in lock down and can&#x27;t go to the gym?
======
troydavis
Outdoor solo activities like biking and running are still possible. For
strength, if you’re space-and/or money-constrained, consider a $30 set of
elastic bands: [https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-resistance-
bands/](https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-resistance-bands/)

------
GoRudy
Instagram accounts from many studio trainers if you want 20 - 30 min workouts.

Barry’s Bootcamp has a daily schedule. NEOU app. Etc

